# HELP !!!! need info on this item



## kenshin (Jul 14, 2016)

can some one tell me the brand and model of these knife

http://s474.photobucket.com/compone...ms/rr109/pandyicf/Mobile+Uploads/image_15.jpg


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 14, 2016)

Kenshin, the photo is not showing up...


----------



## kenshin (Aug 3, 2016)

*bump*


----------



## kenshin (Aug 3, 2016)

i saw this knife on Facebook, some one posted it on a gun page, but no one knew the brand of this knife, so if some one can help me here I'll appreciated it !!! thanks !!


----------



## kenshin (Aug 3, 2016)

I fix the problem, click on the link.


----------



## kenshin (Aug 3, 2016)

bump!


----------



## bdogps (Aug 3, 2016)

Link is broken, but have you tried using tineye the image search engine?


----------



## sledhead (Aug 3, 2016)

It's a custom knife by Jason Stout. Might be a Leviathon, not sure. Extremely hard to get. You can do a search and find all the info.


----------



## kenshin (Aug 5, 2016)

thanks a lot for the info.


----------

